# Anyone Know What Breed of Chicken This is



## AaronM (Sep 18, 2013)

I recently bought two chickens and am very new to owning them. I found a picture online of the same chicken I have. Can you please tell me what breed it is and any characteristics it is known for. The picture is attached. Thanks.


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

What a beautiful bird. It looks like a French black copper marans. It should lay dark brown eggs. Marans tend to eat a lot. Well mine do any way!!


----------

